# Lucom Server



## mrdbekken (Jul 7, 2004)

I keep getting a message from Zone Alarm that LUCOMSERVER wants access to the internet. I have no idea what Lucom Server is, so I deny access only to receive the request again a few minutes later. Does anyone know what Lucom Server is? A Web search turns up very little, but there is a bare Lucom logo under www.lucom.com.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

http://www.liutilities.com/products/wintaskspro/processlibrary/lucomserver/

Lucomserver.exe is a part of Norton Internet securty suite and provides upto date antivirus data for your Norton Anti-virus product.

Let it have access so you can get your AV updates!


----------



## wheelsOH76 (May 19, 2008)

I don't have norton antivirus, but i still see LuCom Server running in my Comodo Firewall, I do have Norton Ghost, I suspect that this live update server is used for all Norton programs for updates. I don't really recommend any of Symantec's products by the way. They have always been rather buggy for me.


----------

